# Short, blonde women and tall, non-red haired men rule.



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interesting study. The information isn't too surprising though.

http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/200 ... love-thee/



> The researchers found that blonde women have a slight advantage in the online market, *while red-headed men are at a moderate disdavantage. But no matter what men look like, they can help compensate by making money.*





> Similarly, according to the study, a 5-foot-0 guy would need to make $325,000 more than a 6-foot-0 man to be as successful in the online dating market. A 5-foot-4 man would need $229,000; a 5-foot-6 man would need $183,000; a 5-foot-10 man would need $32,000. And if that 6-foot-0 man wanted to do as well as a 6-foot-4 man, he'd need to make $43,000 more.


I guess I better start playing the lottery.  :lol

I wonder if the average person is as picky about appearances when nothing sexual or romantic is involved. If they aren't, then I'd still be in good shape when befriending females.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

What if you're 6 foot 3 and make 35k a year? lawl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

McBeef said:


> What if you're 6 foot 3 and make 35k a year? lawl


Hmm... I'd say I'd need to make at least $300,000 more than you to match you. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Woo hooo! I think it's time to start a drug smuggling ring.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> Woo hooo! I think it's time to start a drug smuggling ring.


Hey, now that's a good idea! I get to be in charge of the cocaine. Now that's an interesting conversation piece when my job comes up!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

None of this was too surprising, though I admittedly never thought really short women would be considered at an advantage. I constantly hear about men not liking women under -or over- a certain, normal height. The blonde preference isn't shocking; that explains why so many girls I see nowadays looks similar -bleach blonde, Karen Carpenter physique, deep fried by a tanning bed.


ardrum said:


> I wonder if the average person is as picky about appearances when nothing sexual or romantic is involved. If they aren't, then I'd still be in good shape when befriending females.


I read a few studies that are sort of related to this... The consensus was that people prefer befriending physically attractive people; employers are also more likely to hire an attractive person over an unattractive person. Other studies find that people generally rate more attractive people as more extraverted, friendlier, and several other personality dimensions. All of these studies were interesting to read.. I have them lying around in files somewhere. I also read several on children's cartoons and attractiveness, which were also pretty interesting.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I thought it was interesting how less than 1% of the people in the study considered themselves to be less than average looking. :roll


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I kinda have a thing for redheads.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't understand why height matters so much. Is there really a difference between 5' 10" and 6' 4'? I just don't see why this would be one of the most important physical traits.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

LMAO!! HELLZZZ NOOOOOO!!

That's BS. Red hair owns the world. Red hair, red beard. I'm THE ****.

I love my red hair, especially in LA. EVERYONE has black/brown hair. I'll never change my hair color. =)

Every hair color is boring, unless it's red IMO, and I'm not just saying that. It's the rarest. Heh.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Classified said:


> I don't understand why height matters so much. Is there really a difference between 5' 10" and 6' 4'? I just don't see why this would be one of the most important physical traits.


Cause people are shallow. Height really doesn't mean shyte. I'm 5'5", and I don't mind it, although I suppose that's like below average... I'll still mess anyone up who wants to say something about my shortness. Haha.

I'm an Irish pitbull. =P


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

LNahid2000 said:


> I kinda have a thing for redheads.


I've noticed it tends to be a love-hate sort of thing in my experience. On average, it's less desired on guys.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Classified said:


> I don't understand why height matters so much. Is there really a difference between 5' 10" and 6' 4'? I just don't see why this would be one of the most important physical traits.


well it would be awkward to be 6'3 and have sex with someone who is 4'9 :idea


----------



## Shoeless (Aug 30, 2007)

I love red hair on a guy-- if they can pull it off. Some people just look silly.

But a good-looking guy with red hair rates above a good-looking guy with brown hair in my opinion.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

nubly said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why height matters so much. Is there really a difference between 5' 10" and 6' 4'? I just don't see why this would be one of the most important physical traits.
> ...


That is why I would think that short girls would always go for short guys, but according to that study it doesn't play that big of a role.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.....oh, for ****s sake: most women just want a guy that they are good friends with, are fairly attracted to physically and who treats them well.
:wtf 

....how much more perfect and easy could it be for you?!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

sean88 said:


> LMAO!! HELLZZZ NOOOOOO!!
> 
> That's BS. Red hair owns the world. Red hair, red beard. I'm THE @#%$.
> 
> ...


I had a friend of mine in college try to get me to grow out a red beard, claiming it would be "awesome." I never went through with it though.

I'm the same height as you, but I'm more like a beardless leprechaun than an Irish pitbull.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That whole money thing is ridiculous!
$335,000 for a person who is 6' tall? PUHLEEZ!

It just makes onine dating look that much more shallow! :troll

Somebody will like you for you. If they don't, they can step aside!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nice new avatar ardrum. 

personally i really like red heads and short guys. and beards are always a plus, if you can successfully grow one (some guys can't).


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

njodis said:


> Woo hooo! I think it's time to start a drug smuggling ring.


Besides the money, you'd be giving women the "excitement" and "danger" they're looking for.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> .....oh, for ****s sake: most women just want a guy that they are good friends with, are fairly attracted to physically and who treats them well.
> :wtf
> 
> ....how much more perfect and easy could it be for you?!


we just need to justify why we're single by blaming the woman instead of blaming ourselves


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> nice new avatar ardrum.


Thanks.



nubly said:


> we just need to justify why we're single by blaming the woman instead of blaming ourselves


Yeah, that happens far too often on this site. :lol

I personally don't "blame" anyone for their attractions. I think people largely don't have any control over what they find to be attractive. You can sit around and say the situation sucks, but it's unfair to blame people for that which they cannot control. I used to do that in college, and it was neither productive nor fair. Sitting around and saying the situation sucks doesn't help matters either. It's better to just joke, as I did earlier in regards to my requiring a 6-digit raise in the near future.

For a good example, look at heterosexuality. Say a ****/bisexual person of the same sex as you becomes attracted to you, and you say to him/her that you aren't romantically/sexually interested in people of your sex. They could go on and on, saying you're "shallow" for rejecting someone just because of their sex. This sounds unfair to most people though because it's not like most people have direct and total control over their only being attracted to one gender.

Likewise, I don't blame women for not preferring short guys or red-headed guys on average. It _isn't_ a malicious thing to not be attracted to someone. It _is_ malicious to insult them openly for their trait though. There is far more control over whether we insult someone or do something to intentionally cause them misery than to merely lack attraction.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ardrum said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!! HELLZZZ NOOOOOO!!
> ...


Haha, leprechaun is one of my nicknames. Others include Irish, and Irish Sean (cause we have a Jap Sean in our group, too.)

Haha.

Bust out the beard dude! =D


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

sean88 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > sean88 said:
> ...


Haha... I should take a bunch of time off work and just let it go and see what happens.

Nice nicknames! I got the ethnic slur "Mick" and "Fire Crotch" in the past.

Red Pride!! :evil


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

GO GINGERS!!! \m/


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't have red hair, but my facial hair comes in almost red. Is that good enough?

Last summer I didn't shave for about a month, and my new nickname was Captain Redbeard. It ****ing rocked.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> I don't have red hair, but my facial hair comes in almost red. Is that good enough?
> 
> Last summer I didn't shave for about a month, and my new nickname was Captain Redbeard. It ****ing rocked.


That's so Metal it's ridiculous. lol


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

I actually don't agree with what they say about the women. I like women to be tall and I REALLY like short black hair. Like Nicole De Boer but 5'8" ish or taller:

http://www.ufpofsa.org/Interviews/Nicol ... oer_04.jpg


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

So does this study mean those of us over 6' that don't have red hair are just so repulsive in every other tangible and intangible attribute that we're viewed as a completely different species? :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ardrum said:


> "Fire Crotch"
> 
> Red Pride!! :evil


haha, I've gotten the "Does the carpet match the drapes?" comment, never "fire crotch," though.
Oh, the joy of looking like Carrot Top.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Drella said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > "Fire Crotch"
> ...


I've gotten fire crotch before, and I still get it even though everyone I know has somehow seen my package in one way or another, and the carpet does in fact not match the drapes. Haha. The only red hair is on my head. (I have no problem with nudity, lol.)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ive mostly heard that men like brunettes as opposed to blondes. look at who they think is most hot in hollywood right now....angelina jolie.............a brunette.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe I'm just insane, but I can't comprehend how someone could reject someone for such superficial things as hair colour and height :con It just makes absolutely no sense at all to me. I can't imagine finding someone perfect in every other way but thinking "oh she's too tall BUHBYE!"



> ive mostly heard that men like brunettes as opposed to blondes. look at who they think is most hot in hollywood right now....angelina jolie.............a brunette.


The girl I've fallen for has brown hair, but I wouldn't feel any differently about her if she was blonde/redhead. That it could be a decisive factor is mystifying.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maybe it's a German thing.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Classified said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > Classified said:
> ...


There's no problem with a guy being 6'4" and the woman 5'2"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> There's no problem with a guy being 6'4" and the woman 5'2"


Are you referring to you & Brian? I remember a pic of you two and it didn't look like a 14" difference, so I assume not.

I've never deemed male height over 6'2" to be an advantage unless you want to be in the NBA. 6'4"+ just means you'll feel like a sardine in most cars.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

teabagred said:


> ive mostly heard that men like brunettes as opposed to blondes. look at who they think is most hot in hollywood right now....angelina jolie.............a brunette.


I'm one of the gentlemen who prefers blondes. Though any woman who can make it to a salon can be a blonde.

While that's my preference, I wouldn't deem hair color a serious issue.

As for Angelina Jolie, I've never figured out what's so special about her. She certainly doesn't look bad, but there are lots of other women who look as good.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I remember having a massive crush on a guy who was 4 foot something ...almost a midget even.

He liked my sister -who was (and more than likely forever will be) the consummate social butterfly. 

Well, I liked him nonetheless. 

..always been strange that way.

One of my dearest friends is 5 foot something. She's Vietnamese. And whenever I'd be invited to her house for a family gathering I'd feel like Gulliver out of Gulliver's travels -easily one of the tallest people there.

Yet, she has that much charm. And I really do love her.
...she's a Leo and I'm an Aries: the only mismatch, really, is that we're both female!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This is all total bs. I'm 6'6'' and I don't have red hair and women don't give me the time of day. :rain


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, being tall doesn't make up for being shy unfortunately.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > There's no problem with a guy being 6'4" and the woman 5'2"
> ...


No, Brian's 5'10"


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> As for Angelina Jolie, I've never figured out what's so special about her. She certainly doesn't look bad, but there are lots of other women who look as good.


 :wtf I love her. I'd dump Brian for her :mushy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> I'm one of the gentlemen who prefers blondes. Though any woman who can make it to a salon can be a blonde.
> 
> While that's my preference, I wouldn't deem hair color a serious issue.
> 
> As for Angelina Jolie, I've never figured out what's so special about her. She certainly doesn't look bad, but there are lots of other women who look as good.


im the other way. brunettes but i wouldnt over look a blonde simply because she is blonde. jolie's a cutie but something about her hair just turns me off


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I honestly can't say I have any preference whatsoever for hair colors. It seems like a trivial matter to me, like determining attractiveness based on whether someone uses a salad fork or not.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

ardrum said:


> I honestly can't say I have any preference whatsoever for hair colors. It seems like a trivial matter to me, like determining attractiveness based on whether someone uses a salad fork or not.


:ditto

I can't imagine height being a deal breaker either, but I don't know how women feel about that.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

jtb3485 said:


> This is all total bs. I'm 6'6'' and I don't have red hair and women don't give me the time of day. :rain


We should go hang out in PB drinking, eating sushi, and scaring women off the beaches.


----------



## CaveDweller (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, I have red hair too, but no facial hair - thank you very much. 

I gotta admit that I'm not too attracted to red-headed guys in general though. But hey, its mostly about personality.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Red hair is awesome though - orange is my favourite colour. :yes 

My approximate hair colour somehow looks okay on other people, but mine to me, looks like the colour of something a dog would leave behind on the road.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CaveDweller said:


> I gotta admit that I'm not too attracted to red-headed guys in general though.





eagleheart said:


> Red hair is awesome though


This is what I mean by people tending to have strong opinions on it in regards to red hair on guys. Most people tend not to like it, while some people seem to LOVE it. It's weird.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I never understood what people had against red hair. I think red hair is attractive. What's the big deal? And I've always admired tall women. These studies are pretty pointless.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Online you are a commodity -pure and simple.

In reality personality will win out over most things. But nowadays everyone is becoming more commoditised. Are you rich? Are you good looking? Do you own a fashion label? Do you have a hundred friends?

Todays values are not values - they are sales tools and ways of making people feel driven to consume and to be productive. As long as WE buy into those values, we keep on buying. We keep feeling we should be 'more successful'. We should be 'more beautiful'. But no matter how much more of these material things we get, somehow theres a part of us thats left unsatisfied. The sports car gets dull after 2 years. The trophy wife doesnt look so good anymore. Get a new one. New. New. More. Cars or people, no difference. As long as we have more eventually we will reach that place of happiness - just keep striving!!

I actually know of many people who do NOT fit the 'magazine profile' and who are immensely attractive because they simply know how to make others feel good. Money and looks are initial winners and its easier in the first instance to be appealing - but nothing wins like a person who honestly appreciates you for you - and who refuses to put themselves down on the basis of material things. 

Some people WILL judge you on these things because some people judge THEMSELVES on these things. Is that how you want to live your life? What happens when you can't BE that commodity anymore? Thats why ageing film and rock stars get so pathetic as they age - their selling point tires and their self esteem withers with it. The coke habit doesnt quite sustain it either... 

Think about how you would be emotionally satisfied by life, and what it would mean to do the same for someone else .... instead of how you'd look on a "Dating Top Trumps" card


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Everything you wrote above, Ross, makes me glad I don't watch regular TV with all its commercials and shallowness. I think in general, it just begins to creep itself into people's minds, parasitizing them with little jingles and images and slogans to promote your sense of inadequacy. I much prefer just watching my Netflix films instead.

Equilibrium came today, by the way.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hurray with bells on


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

whats a trump? and what does my gut have to agree with being neutral to what?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dude

Theres nothing neutral about your gut

*hides* :door

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top_Trumps

Facial expressions dude. People with SA tend to see neutral ones as hostile. Without anything to judge by, the whole world just looks mean and angry - when its actually the disease.

EDIT: There Ive added a little caption. Thanks for pointing out the nonsensicality


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh no he didn't! :lol


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Removed


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Removed


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ardrum

Awesome post - I am pritning that and putting it in my wallet for when I do my dating experiment! That right there is the cognitive reframe i have been looking for for BEARD (and we all know how long it takes to grow one of them  )

That is the quantum theory of cognitive dating 

PS sorry for the approval twang but that one was bloody good


----------



## Arundhathi (Apr 6, 2008)

:get idon't really think height matters


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't see how height is such an attractive factor. Maybe it's all about evolutionary psychology. Tall men were seen as better protectors?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> I don't see how height is such an attractive factor. Maybe it's all about evolutionary psychology. Tall men were seen as better protectors?


That's what I'm thinking. It seems height is a bit more important to women than men though whenever these sorts of studies are published.

It's kind of funny how we're ruled by such a long biological history when in modern life we don't exactly have to be fighting lions or whatever and protect in that sense. Earning a lot of money and providing for a family sounds like a MUCH more significant "protector" trait in modern life than whether you can fight a bear.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Very true, Adam. Evolution takes a long time to take place, though.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Indeed. It's kind of comical to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> That's what I'm thinking. It seems height is a bit more important to women than men though whenever these sorts of studies are published.


i think its both ways. you dont see many short men with tall women because mostly males look for a female that is shorter than them. tall women also complain that men dont pursue them as often as shorter women



ardrum said:


> It's kind of funny how we're ruled by such a long biological history when in modern life we don't exactly have to be fighting lions or whatever and protect in that sense. Earning a lot of money and providing for a family sounds like a MUCH more significant "protector" trait in modern life than whether you can fight a bear.


women still need big strong men to slay the ferocious spider, rat and termite.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys, this may be true online but that 's cause everyone online is looking for the perfect person cause its so easy to just look through the profiles...but in the real world, I don't think us tall guys have that much an advantage. It's not helping me being 6-3 at least but when i see this i sorta wonder if i should just start asking out random girls :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I'm thinking. It seems height is a bit more important to women than men though whenever these sorts of studies are published.
> ...


Yeah, I definitely agree that it goes both ways. If you comb personal ads out of curiosity though, height preferences are given far more often from women seeking men than the reverse. "Looking for tall man" (or a minimum height requirement) is a far more common phrase than "Looking for short woman" (or maximum height limit) even if aggregate preferences do favor men liking shorter women and women favoring taller guys. It's just a matter of the strength of these preferences, which in this one physical category, seems to be stronger in females.

I do think that men, _on average_, are more concerned about _overall_ physical appearance than women are though. I just think height is the exception. The rest of the "bulk" of attraction seems to be made up by a higher preference toward male assertiveness, confidence in self, sense of direction or purpose, and sense of humor. There is a bit of overlap here, but again, men seem more concerned with how "hot" a woman is than if she is confident in herself or assertive.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> Guys, this may be true online but that 's cause everyone online is looking for the perfect person cause its so easy to just look through the profiles...but in the real world, I don't think us tall guys have that much an advantage. It's not helping me being 6-3 at least but when i see this i sorta wonder if i should just start asking out random girls :lol


Go for it!


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, I don't know about everyone else, but I can give my personal experience. I'm female, 5'8 and blonde. I used to dye my hair red in high school and I've never been hit on so much in my life! 

I must say I am actually partial to taller guys, but it's not that big of an issue. My current bf is 5'6 and my best guy friend is 5'5. The height thing isn't really an issue unless I decide to wear heels just because if I'm like 6'2 in heels and I'm about 30lbs overweight I feel like a beast attacking the small, helpless villagers. (Villagers in this case refers to said boyfriend.) 

I'm also quite partial to red headed guys as well. I basically like anything in a guy that makes them stand out from the media-projected ideal male type. I also find the skin tone of red headed guys quite attractive. (Sorry if that makes me sound like a racist, I'm certainly not haha)

Sorry if that was a bit rambly, just thought I'd share. :clap


----------



## eyesonmywall (Aug 24, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Everything you wrote above, Ross, makes me glad I don't watch regular TV with all its commercials and shallowness. I think in general, it just begins to creep itself into people's minds, parasitizing them with little jingles and images and slogans to promote your sense of inadequacy. I much prefer just watching my Netflix films instead.
> 
> Equilibrium came today, by the way.


Equilibrium is a very good movie by the way. :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

eyesonmywall said:


> Well, I don't know about everyone else, but I can give my personal experience. I'm female, 5'8 and blonde. I used to dye my hair red in high school and I've never been hit on so much in my life!
> 
> I must say I am actually partial to taller guys, but it's not that big of an issue. My current bf is 5'6 and my best guy friend is 5'5. The height thing isn't really an issue unless I decide to wear heels just because if I'm like 6'2 in heels and I'm about 30lbs overweight I feel like a beast attacking the small, helpless villagers. (Villagers in this case refers to said boyfriend.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've only really had two notable crushes, and one girl was several inches taller than me. We had a ton of fun together, but alas, aside from a bizarre experience with a stalker, I've had little interest from the ladies in a non-friend way. Height has never been a big deal for me, but maybe being short tends to train you to not care as much about the height of others. Who knows?

Do women who like red-headed guys have an organization with meetings? :lol Such women do exist.. they're a minority, but they do exist.

I often joke that my "race" is red-headed or ginger, but I suppose it honestly could be viewed in such a way since the physical traits tend to be shared.

Also, I agree that people who don't match some sort of society ideal are far more attractive than those models of beauty.



eyesonmywall said:


> Equilibrium is a very good movie by the way.


Yeah, it exceeded my expectations. :yes


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i have liked a red head in the past (i can only say one because i haven't met many).
as for height i like both tall and short. it feels nice hugging a really tall guy but to have someone shorter than average and more around my height (then again i am short) would be nice too. i don't think i would ever judge a guy's attractiveness based solely on his height.


----------

